# any one in the teesside area please look



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

can any one from the teesside area that is into reptiles please add teesside reptile owners to there face book friends 

i want to make a locle group so we can all give help and advice to others in the area thanks dave


----------



## Janine00 (Sep 20, 2008)

I thought there was already a herp group set up in Teeside.... am I mistaken in this then?


----------



## jacko1 (Jul 4, 2009)

not seen anything on face book i may be wrong though


----------



## beardedlady (Jan 22, 2008)

tees valley ihs group is on facebook :no1:


----------

